# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Mac os x tunnels

## nkladakis

συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το pptp της Microsoft και το cisco VPN client.
οταν ομως δοκιμασα το l2tp over ipsec δεν δουλευε πια το cisco VPN client  ::  
Η ληση του προβλήματος ειναι η εξής:
ανοιγουμε το terminal και γραφουμε

```
powerbook:$ sudo killall racoon
```

----------


## mpak

υπαρχει εντολη για routeadd στο mac ωστε να εχω ενα στατικ ρουτ οπως στα γουινντοους?τωρα βλεπω ιντερνετ αλλα δεν βλεπω awmn αφου παει απο αλλου για αυτο.

----------


## vegos

> υπαρχει εντολη για routeadd στο mac ωστε να εχω ενα στατικ ρουτ οπως στα γουινντοους?τωρα βλεπω ιντερνετ αλλα δεν βλεπω awmn αφου παει απο αλλου για αυτο.


Όπως και στο linux

route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.1.2.3

----------


## mpak

thanks

EDIT
δεν δουλευει, του δινω 
route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.17.118.65
και μου λεει.
route:bad address:netmask

απο την 10.17.118.65 βλεπω awmn.

EDIT 2
Το εφτιαξα...Εδωσα:
route add 10.0.0.0 10.17.118.65
και μου εδωσε:
add net 10.0.0.0: gateway 10.17.118.65 
και το routing δουλεψε.  :: 

EDIT 3
Πακετο μετα απο επαννεκινηση χανει την ρυθμιση  ::

----------


## priestjim

Βάλε το σε κάποιο rc script...

----------


## mpak

Πως αυτο?

----------


## vegos

> Πως αυτο?


/etc/rc

Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις εκεί.

----------


## mpak

re guys δινω απο κονσολα και απο ροοτ etc/rc route add 10.0.0.0 10.17.118.65 
ειναι σωστο?μου λεε οτι δεν υπαρχει αυτο το αρχειο και οντως μεσα στο etc φακελο δεν υπαρχει rc.εχω intelomac μηπως παιζει ρολο αυτο?

----------


## Billgout

Βαλτο τελευταίο στο rc...
cd /etc/
sudo pico rc
και ρίξε την εντολή στο τέλος

δεν παίζει ρόλο που είναι macintel. Darwin είναι απο κάτω.

----------


## 69eyes

```
core69s-ibook-g4:/etc root# pico rc   
Error opening terminal: network.
```

Εμένα δεν με αφήνει, μου πετάει το παραπάνω error...????????

----------


## CyberFreak

> re guys δινω απο κονσολα και απο ροοτ etc/rc route add 10.0.0.0 10.17.118.65 
> ειναι σωστο?μου λεε οτι δεν υπαρχει αυτο το αρχειο και οντως μεσα στο etc φακελο δεν υπαρχει rc.*εχω intelomac* μηπως παιζει ρολο αυτο?



 ::  Offtopic...

Για πες στα παιδιά τι ακριβώς έχεις  :: PP

----------


## mpak

εχω coreduo αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει αυτο.τωρα το μονο που κανω και δουλευει ειναι απο su δινω route add 10.0.0.0 10.17.118.65 αλλα μολις κανω εππανεκινιση το χανει και πρεπει να το ξαναδωσω.

----------


## axrst

Δεν ξέρω αν βγάλατε άκρη, το είδα λίγο αργά... αλλά δείτε:

--------------------------------------------------------
To add a static route you need to issue a command like:

sudo route -nv add -net 192.168 -interface en0

To avoid having to do this everytime you reboot your system:

cd /System/Library/StartupItems
sudo cp -R NetworkExtensions NetworkLocal
cd NetworkLocal
sudo mv NetworkExtensions NetworkLocal
sudo vi NetworkLocal

- replace the startup section with the comand above to get:

#!/bin/sh

##
# Load network kernel modules
##

. /etc/rc.common

StartService ()
{
ConsoleMessage "Loading Network Local"
route -nv add -net 192.168 -interface en0
}

StopService ()
{
return 0
}

RestartService ()
{
return 0
}

RunService "$1"
sudo vi StartupParameters.plist

-- edit it to get

{
Description = "Network Local";
Provides = ("NetworkLocal");
Requires = ("Network");
OrderPreference = "None";
}

cd Resources/English.lproj
sudo vi Localizable.strings

-- edit it to get:

(?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?)
(!DOCTYPE plist SYSTEM "file://localhost/System/Library/DTDs/PropertyList.dtd")
(plist version="0.9")
(dict>
(key>Loading Network Local(/key)
(string>Loading Network Local(/string)
(/dict)
(/plist)

You could also edit the Network startup file and add the single line but that could get replaced during an upgraded, I think this will last. If there is a better place for this I haven't found it.

Enjoy  :: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

